# Stonks! GBAtemp opens new 'Cryptocurrencies & Investment' subforum



## E1ite007 (Jan 31, 2021)

What a time to be alive, the born of a new subforum of GBAtemp, and the dead of the US economy.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 31, 2021)

What's more shocking? The average age is 32? Or the use of world news and politics forum?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 31, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> What a time to be alive, the born of a new subforum of GBAtemp, and the dead of the US economy.


That does bring up an interesting point about how crypto could dethrone US markets eventually, but some stonks have been just as volatile/profitable lately.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)

Grand! I need somewhere to talk about my dogecoin losses  I bought at 8c like an idiot

Side note, we should get together and figure out how to make a tempCOIN. I think it's like as basic as cloning a repository nowadays


----------



## E1ite007 (Jan 31, 2021)

Xzi said:


> That does bring up an interesting point about how crypto could dethrone US markets eventually, but some stonks have been just as volatile/profitable lately.


Meh, I doubt it for the moment.
Crypto is based upon their trading value, unlike stocks for example that have more factors around it. It would have to exist a "regulated" crypto dependant on more factors to justify that it becomes bigger than the rest of the markets.
When that happens, that of course can happen soon, the US markets are gonna show it's biggest fail, the famous risk system that shows that markets only create economic destabilization.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2021)

Hopefully this section will remain a little more civil, no need to have another section attracting sockpuppet accounts.


----------



## E1ite007 (Jan 31, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Grand! I need somewhere to talk about my dogecoin losses  I bought at 8c like an idiot
> 
> Side note, we should get together and figure out how to make a tempCOIN. I think it's like as basic as cloning a repository nowadays


According what I've seen in college, you need to decide a business model, create a blockchain platform and nodes, establish the internal architecture (key management, swaps, formats, etc.), then provide APIs and create an admin and user interface, and at last make it "legal" by trading with it via your platform to other cryptos or whatever.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 31, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Hopefully this section will remain a little more civil, no need to have another section attracting sockpuppet accounts.


stockpuppet*


----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> According what I've seen in college, you need to decide a business model, create a blockchain platform and nodes, establish the internal architecture (key management, swaps, formats, etc.), then provide APIs and create an admin and user interface, and at last make it "legal" by trading with it via your platform to other cryptos or whatever.


this is if you want to actually do anything with it besides have some lols

but if you want lols a blockchain is pretty self-contained after people start mining it


----------



## raxadian (Jan 31, 2021)

Is not April first yet...


----------



## matpower (Jan 31, 2021)

BUY HIGH SELL LOW LET'S GO


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> stockpuppet*


Holy shit this is brilliant lol


----------



## E1ite007 (Jan 31, 2021)

x65943 said:


> this is if you want to actually do anything with it besides have some lols
> 
> but if you want lols a blockchain is pretty self-contained after people start mining it


Yeah, but you require an infrascruture behind everything.
You can even avoid creating GUIs and fancy shit, but you need at least to choose your blockchain and design it, and then create APIs and that's it.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 31, 2021)

It's interesting that the average temp user is 32, you'd think there are more teenagers on here considering the amount of comments you see from them _cough cough @Scott_pilgrim _

Also I hope crypto/stock stuff won't blow up the recent content tab too much, it's the only thing I look at when I go on here 15 times a day


----------



## SG854 (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm a 60 years old Chinese Man


----------



## E1ite007 (Jan 31, 2021)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What's more shocking? The average age is 32? Or the use of world news and politics forum?


Take it with a BIG grain of salt.
Back in 2016 when I registred, I wasn't old enough to do it (I'm 21 at the moment) so I just said I was born in 1995. According to GBAtemp, I'm 26 years old.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 31, 2021)

I just like the stock.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 31, 2021)

Time to try and remember my hardest how to filter out a subforum.

Edit: I found the option! I'm so proud of myself. Gonna go try to solve a word jumble - I'm too dumb for stocks.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 31, 2021)

We started out here as teenagers wanting free GBA warez... and look at us now, trying to make money by leveraging the corrupt international money-printing machine so we can afford to buy games. We have grown, my friends.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jan 31, 2021)

AVERAGE AGE IS 32?
I'm in danger...


----------



## depaul (Jan 31, 2021)

The average gbatemp age is 32 because gamers in general are getting old, and never want to quit gaming.

Nice idea I always wanted to know more about cryptocurrencies. But users here should be careful because forum advises are just for information, and user assumes full responsibility for his/her money.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jan 31, 2021)

Costello said:


> love it or hate it - it has one of the highest post per day ratio


Ughhh.  Haven't recent years shown that just because something gets people's attention doesn't mean that it is inherently good?

But I guess if it means I can more easily block the posts of that one guy who keeps blogging about the coming reset and how he's going to be a millionaire Any Day Now, then that's fine.


----------



## notimp (Jan 31, 2021)

Must have been the clearly legit user 'stock photo avatar' who was 'researching' the space, that told every kid on gbatemp to buy ripple (with link!) that provoked the move...






So much money!

Quote:

Sometimes it seems like I've been here before
When I hear opportunity kicking in my door
Call it synchronicity call it deja vu
I just put my faith in destiny - it's the way that I choose

But I don't want to be a tin can tied
To the bumper of a wedding limousine
Or currently residing in the where are they now file
A toupee on the cabaret scene
I want to do adverts for American Express cards
Talk shows on prime time TV
A villa in France, my own cocktail bar
And that's where you're gonna find me

Incommunicado, incommunicado


----------



## Lazyt (Jan 31, 2021)

how do i invest to stock to become rich biatch?


----------



## notimp (Jan 31, 2021)

Lazyt said:


> how do i invest to stock to become rich biatch?


This video can tell you!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 31, 2021)

Yaay new subforums!


----------



## theplumber (Jan 31, 2021)

Wait, we're supposed to put our real birth year on our profile? Oops...


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 31, 2021)

Jesus Christ! I didn't know the average age of the members here is 32. I guess we're growing old as gamers. As long as the fire in us in gaming is alive, there's no stopping us from gaming be it family, kids, wife(wives?), etc. Gamestonks! Let's go!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2021)

matpower said:


> BUY HIGH SELL LOW LET'S GO


Now this is stonkracing.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

@DinohScene


Costello said:


> Whether you believe it or not, GBAtemp's population is mostly adult. Did you know the average age of our users is approximately 32 years?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 31, 2021)

So... If the political forum is an indication, this means we'll soon have trolls coming out of nowhere proclaiming that small investors have nothing to do on the stock markets and that they better leave everything to million dollar hedge fund managers and quants to 'save the economy'. 

But I'm curious, I'll admit. That gamestop situation is worldwide news right now. I think it'll die out, but I might be totally wrong on this. 

Still... Talking investments on a video game forum? Given how the average video game devalues to around - 75% in about a year, I don't think we'll be great at it. 




matpower said:


> BUY HIGH SELL LOW LET'S GO


I'M RIGHT BEHIND YOU!!! 

doing the exact opposite


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 31, 2021)

Cue the fake accounts listing scam info and links.... 

I can see it requiring a lot of moderating!


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jan 31, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Grand! I need somewhere to talk about my dogecoin losses  I bought at 8c like an idiot


You didn´t make any losses if you kept them. Fiat money is CERTAINLY going to go down in purchasing power (as it has for hundreds of years) and crypto is CERTAINLY going up once the masses of people jump in (and they will). You might have chosen the wrong one but there will always be people who choose cheep coins when they compare them to bitcoin (which is why ETH has been going through the roof).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 31, 2021)

doesnt sound like a good idea.
sounds like people might go fishing for idiots to pump some crypto before dumping it. making them think everything is like gme...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Orangy57 said:


> It's interesting that the average temp user is 32, you'd think there are more teenagers on here considering the amount of comments you see from them _cough cough @Scott_pilgrim _
> 
> Also I hope crypto/stock stuff won't blow up the recent content tab too much, it's the only thing I look at when I go on here 15 times a day


based on the data they punch in. i have no idea if i used my actual birthdate here.

edit: i actually am 32 right now though.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 31, 2021)

Costello said:


> Did you know the​average age of our users is approximately 32 years​?​


I wonder how many of those entered ages are actually correct. Kinda surprised to see a thread about the stock market blow up at all.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 31, 2021)

time to get all my 3dunllars and invest in soup banana


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jan 31, 2021)

Crypto advice; don't do it. 

Crypto nowadays is purely a criminal currency. The things that make it unusable for regular transactions happen to be exactly the things criminals don't care about: high transport fees, global transaction speed limit and extreme ease of money washing.

Furthermore, the currencies are extremely unstable and prone to pump and dump schemes, which are finance fraud. It also is *extremely* bad for nature, with the current energy usage of cryptominers being more than that of the nation of Ireland.

So yeah, don't get into crypto.

Note; IANAL + not involved with finances.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 31, 2021)

WallStreetBets is blowing up pretty much everywhere, nowhere is exempt.
Yay for crypto!  I want to see more people get into that.


Ev1l0rd said:


> Crypto advice; don't do it.
> 
> Crypto nowadays is purely a criminal currency. The things that make it unusable for regular transactions happen to be exactly the things criminals don't care about: high transport fees, global transaction speed limit and extreme ease of money washing.
> 
> ...


I think rather than "extreme ease of money washing" you could just simply call it "anonymous", which is something everyone can benefit from.
Transfer fees are high on BTC, sure. It was not designed to reach these kind of insane values and the fee (in BTC) stays the same even if the value goes up, so the higher the value, the higher the transfer fees. But there are other cryptocurrencies designed to avoid this issue. BTC as a currency is pretty much a failed experiment, but others picked up the pieces and improved on the areas in which BTC failed. All of them have yet to succeed as a currency, and that will not be an easy thing to make happen. I believe that with the current system of governments and banks, cryptocurrency won't be allowed to succeed as a currency because they can't control it, and that scares them. So some major change has to happen in the way the world is run but if that happens, cryptocurrency could take over as our primary form of making payments and even replace traditional fiat currency. Until then, it's going to stay pretty niche. But there's definitely potential there for something great.
Honestly, criminal or not, nobody likes the high transfer fees, but people deal with them because BTC is still the most widely accepted cryptocurrency, so you don't really have any other choices when it comes to paying in crypto.

Agreed on the point about the energy usage thing - cryptocurrencies are starting to move away from proof of work (which uses raw computing power) to proof of stake (where you hold at least a minimum amount in a wallet and "stake" it to receive dividends), it's not as appealing as far as "get rich quick" schemes go though. But for cryptocurrency to be sustainable long term that is the way things have to head.

Finance fraud, eh? What makes it different from what the whales do to stock prices every day? Look at GME for a prime example. Not only cryptocurrency is vulnerable to this, but it's especially vulnerable because *most* of them aren't backed by real monetary value. Still, there are companies/projects funded by cryptocurrency and token sales where the tokens act sort of like stocks and are actually dependant on the success of a company, much like actual stocks generally are. And there are a whole bunch of stablecoins that are backed by real physical monetary value (such as gold). One aiming to be more akin to stocks and the other aiming more to be like real currency. So far though the primary value in cryptocurrency is investing in it. The profits that can be made by investing at the right time are insane, and you don't have to be some genius to earn anything, after this long you start seeing patterns.


----------



## smf (Jan 31, 2021)

Ev1l0rd said:


> So yeah, don't get into crypto.



What about criminals who don't care about the environment? What should they do?


----------



## notimp (Jan 31, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Agreed on the point about the energy usage thing - cryptocurrencies are starting to move away from proof of work (which uses raw computing power) to proof of stake (where you hold at least a minimum amount in a wallet and "stake" it to receive dividends), it's not as appealing as far as "get rich quick" schemes go though.


What, pyramid schemes not "get rich quick schemes" anymore, because they are less "quick"?

Proof of stake = if you buy in large, early - and keep on buying in - you win, if everyone else buys in at conditions getting worse and worse (because you bet on that crypto getting worth more and more over time).

At least with proof of work, you need people showing ingenuity to develop a thing (asic circuits), and then accumulate it fast, in regions where energy is cheap. No - no, thats too much 'randomness' lets build something where the people buying in large - early are the ones actually doing all the market making, and gaining all the gains by design!

Lets build a pyramid scheme, then retract rhetorically by telling everyone, no no - we've built in "barriers" to "scaling effects" (only the big ones make money, only the early ones get big) and - suddenly it doesnt become a get rich quick scheme?

Because its good for the planet? (At least people dont waste energy?)

Oh, if you are engaged in this, just be honest with yourself and do a Libra clone - where you have corporations being able to buy in early to get a seat at the decision table, then peg it to USD, because the FED says so.

Same difference.


----------



## HitchensRIP (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks for this
Apes together strong
I like this stock


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)

The average user is 32 years old!? I don´t believe it!


----------



## smf (Jan 31, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> The average user is 32 years old!? I don´t believe it!



too old or too young?

I personally have no idea what the average would be.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)

smf said:


> too old or too young?
> 
> I personally have no idea what the average would be.


Too old. I think the average userbase is around 22-25 years old.


----------



## smf (Jan 31, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> Too old. I think the average userbase is around 22-25 years old.



Is that because you're in that age group?

I do wonder what the average is for active users who post and inactive users who don't.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 31, 2021)

*APES TOGHTER STONK!*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



matpower said:


> BUY HIGH SELL LOW LET'S GO


WHY don't buy low and sell HIGH?


----------



## Xmortal (Jan 31, 2021)

Costello said:


> View attachment 244323​
> Whether you believe it or not, GBAtemp's population is mostly adult. Did you know the average age of our users is approximately 32 years?



I disagree Age Statistic not are trustworthy. Because some irresponsible parents can manipulate Children's age with change Children's birthyear.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Buy high sell low.

Invest in dogecoin


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh how fast they grow up *sob*.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 31, 2021)

petition to name a bitcoin alternative "chicken stock"


----------



## Golds (Jan 31, 2021)

team AMC ftw!   bought 18 at 9.80 last week, (td ameriatrade), closed 60% up limit sell set at 500per the reddit wall street bet group.
as an old member, this is not financial advice but buying and holding AMC on monday should see a huge rise, as short hedges expire.


----------



## TheZander (Jan 31, 2021)

As a professional finance advisor I cannot wait to share my car knowledge and experience with my fellow members here. ZanderCorp USA enterprises is an exciting new business that I believe everyone here should be a part of from the start. Also ZanderCoin is going to be the biggest cryptocurrency in 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Hambrew (Feb 1, 2021)

We need the kid hero that will lower the average age


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 1, 2021)

Golds said:


> team AMC ftw!   bought 18 at 9.80 last week, (td ameriatrade), closed 60% up limit sell set at 500per the reddit wall street bet group.
> as an old member, this is not financial advice but buying and holding AMC on monday should see a huge rise, as short hedges expire.


The only difference between Gamestop, AMC, and all the other meme stocks and a regular pump-and-dump scheme is that a hedge fund will lose money too, which will quickly be replaced by another one.


----------



## Obveron (Feb 1, 2021)

WSB really stuck it to some Hedgefunds by squeezing GME short sellers and hopefully continue to do so.  But I believe the future will be bleak for that sub-reddit as a means of communication between real retail traders.  Unfortunately big money has noticed and the site will forever be rife with bots trying start unfounded pump and dumps.  I really hope GBAtemp doesn't get that kind of attention and remains a gaming focused site.

IMHO mods of this new sub forum should be aggressively closing hype threads and accounts and keep the discussions to Due Diligence, QA about stocks, and general topical discussion. If they're not prepared to keep the hype down, expect a serious influx of new accounts created by big money for pump and dump.

In fact I think the sub forum should be limited to people with a post history on this site.  If they want into the forum they will need to make many sensible on topic posts in other sub forums.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh, one thing I appreciate about WSB, half of the comments are "something something, ps: I'm a retard this is not financial advice"


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 1, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Finance fraud, eh? What makes it different from what the whales do to stock prices every day? Look at GME for a prime example. Not only cryptocurrency is vulnerable to this, but it's especially vulnerable because *most* of them aren't backed by real monetary value. Still, there are companies/projects funded by cryptocurrency and token sales where the tokens act sort of like stocks and are actually dependant on the success of a company, much like actual stocks generally are. And there are a whole bunch of stablecoins that are backed by real physical monetary value (such as gold). One aiming to be more akin to stocks and the other aiming more to be like real currency. So far though the primary value in cryptocurrency is investing in it. The profits that can be made by investing at the right time are insane, and you don't have to be some genius to earn anything, after this long you start seeing patterns.


Actually, one of those token schemes is gonna backfire real soon. Tether has been pretty much revealed to be a complete fraud, with the people behind it claiming that it's backed by 1USD. Tether also iirc is what makes up 80% of the current amount of currencies in BTC. The problem being that Tether claims to have literally more dollars than there are stored in the banks of the country they're located in.

They're under investigation, but the reason it for now hasn't truly started imploding is because the Tether folks stalled it in legal battles for a bit. Once they get kicked out for being fraudsters, the Bitcoin price is likely to start collapsing until it is back at around 1k.

In other words, BTC is currently in a bubble that's gonna pop soon.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> Finance fraud, eh? What makes it different from what the whales do to stock prices every day? Look at GME for a prime example. Not only cryptocurrency is vulnerable to this, but it's especially vulnerable because *most* of them aren't backed by real monetary value. Still, there are companies/projects funded by cryptocurrency and token sales where the tokens act sort of like stocks and are actually dependant on the success of a company, much like actual stocks generally are. And there are a whole bunch of stablecoins that are backed by real physical monetary value (such as gold). One aiming to be more akin to stocks and the other aiming more to be like real currency. So far though the primary value in cryptocurrency is investing in it. The profits that can be made by investing at the right time are insane, and you don't have to be some genius to earn anything, after this long you start seeing patterns.


You won't hear me disagree that there is a lot of fraud in the stock market that is improperly prosecuted. There has been a lot of lobbying to defang entities like the SEC to actually go after that stuff.


----------



## Agusto101 (Feb 1, 2021)

Lol, nonsense.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 3, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I'm a 60 years old Chinese Man



Interesting... Because years ago, I was Chinese.


----------

